# OT: Here I am again



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

(edited) By the way - the sky ain't blue, it's all different colors.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*CYBORG RATS TO TAKE AWAY AMERICAN JOBS !!* !



!

just the facts …


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Each time the brains have behaved differently but they all have said: "Where's the cheese?" Isn't that a fact Moment? *Where is the cheese?*


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Well *Joe* blocked me from *all* of his forums. I guess I didn't agree with him enough.

Or, he didn't like me calling Bachmann an air head!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

That's the gal durn truth , padner Gene . *Where is that damn cheese ?* old novice ,u know ?They'll figure it out after they 
evolve a bit….......Hell….they'll be making their own cheese . renners has a whole topic in just two words .
I could debate or discuss the concept of* Fate* into the wee hours . The problem with knowing the Greek conceopt of 'fate' ( or any thing else classical Gr ) is that there is no one around to discuss it with My brain is getting a little fuzzy on the classics as the years progress ,so i would have to brush up or hush up .. I could proffer that their is no such thing as Fate at all , only probability . Then , just as we start on the second bottle
of wine , we would start in on discussing Pre ordination and effect and cause . Not 'cause and effect ', it's
"Effect and Cause"................ because we've been drinking you see.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Only the Facts ….....










.......................*WORLD EMBRACES GLOBAL ECONOMIC COLLAPSE !!*.........................

!



!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Apparently they tried it with a monkey's brain but it went bananas.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*GEEZ!!*

*PLEASE! PLEASE! STOP YOU GUYS!! My Drug Plan Is Running Low!*

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++










+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

moment, I should have realised that you are on a loftier cultural plane than I. 
The No Fate still is from Terminator 2. Sarah Connor, the mother of the future saviour carves that into a picnic table (we call that vandalism here), "No fate but what we make" - although, that, as with many things, has been bastardised for Hollywood from the Greek "Est non collyridam sed quod coquamus" (There is no cake but what we bake).
The Cybernetic rat made me think of the Terminator for some reason.
It also made me think of all those super rich celebrity types who have been cryogenically preserved for decades in the hope that future science might bring them back to life. 
Won't they be disappointed if all they get is a little three-wheeled battery operated cart as demonstrated by the rat.


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

WOW ! I don't feel so lonely anymore.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

renners, you just quoted latin.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Rick,

*What kind of drugs do you want? *

In California we can still get cannabis until the feds shut it down .. which may be soon!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Lol Vipond You know, Ween asked that same question in the song: Where the MF cheese go at? I'm not sure they ever answered the question, though
.
actual lyrics:
http://www.songmeanings.net/songs/view/3530822107858690069/
.
*Where did the MF cheese go at?
(I don't know!)
Where'd the MF cheese go at?
(I don't know!)

MF!
(I don't know!)

Where did the MF cheese go to?
(I don't know!)
Bitch, where the MF cheese at?
(I don't know!)
(I don't know!)

MF!

Where did the MFcheese go at?
(I don't know!)*
Read more at http://www.songmeanings.net/songs/view/3530822107858690069/#v0pkupQgw4lWy803.99


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

www.songmeanings.net over analyse the meaning of this song…

"While the modern slang definition of "cheese," meaning money, may cause the song to first appear only as a subtle critique of Western capitalism…"

Isn't it obvious that some stoner with the munchies simply fancies a bit of cheese-on-toast before hitting the bong again, but can't remember what he did with the mf cheddar?

Perhaps there will be a version of the roborat with enhanced olfactory functions to actually sniff out any missing cheese.

Now there's a practical use for this new technology.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Moment that Cyborg robot is the first terminator….. Skynet is real!!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

May get confusing in the future ,Dr., when we are not sure who we are speaking with….real person or A.I.

!



!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ renners **' There is no cake but what we bake*' . Try getting up in the forum in 50 b.c. and using that as your opening statement , they would bar-b que you . *: )* Speaking of cakes…. Did you know those Romans had NO refined sugar? OMG 
They could deliver a million gallons of water right to your butt , but *no refined suga*r OMG….....you know what that meant….no icing ....*.NO ICING* !! They had honey ,flour ,milk.fruit…....so they did ok …....no icing is rough .The aristocrats could have* ice and snow* brought down from the *mountains *so that they could have 'ice cream'
and *fruit smoothies* out by the pool . But they also ate roasted mice as an appetizer and had raw oysters for desert .so…well …moving on…........ Our whole world economy is based on *sugar* .....little known fact…but it's sugar…..not OIL ,they just don't want you to know.. I would just suggest "*There is no cake but what we apply icing to*" That is just about as much *determinism* as I can abide . I Liked  listening to derossa use some truly skilfully concise and above ordinary analogies in explaining to someone the concept that some laws are "ethically neutral " . I enjoyed that . I enjoyed your *monkey joke* also . More *Latin *phrases and more monkey jokes and plenty of *rich creamy chocolate icing* .


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Roasted mice, otters' noses and badgers' spleens. A smorgasbord of mammalian delicacies. 
They still eat Robins in Italy to this day. (Allegedly).
Those Roman's really knew how to throw a good party - they started young too

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










The future is scary, I wish those science fiction writers would come to a consensus on what is actually going to happen. It's just so confusing…










Even the future monkey is confused.


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

Moment, an interesting aside; in the medieval time period in Cyprus sugar was a heavy export. Fully refined, show white sugar had a price that was roughly equivalent to the current street price of pure coke. There were battles fought over the water rights needed to control the rivers that were necessary for the refining as well as over the fields. At the time it was the closest source of pure sugar.


----------



## vipond33 (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Girls Against Latin Lumberjocks (LGALL) say "Est non collyridam sed quod coquamus facile coxit clibano, et potest non habere, ita ibi magnum puppis." 
(There is no cake but what we bake with the easy bake oven, and you can't have any, so there you big poop).

Why are they so bitter? All because one year -










"I asked for an easy bake oven, but got this instead, that aint Reich".

gene


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Didn't the Mouse eat the cheese? lol check his BM for DNA

Arlin


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ derosa*, That is interesting . Not as familiar with the culinary history of that period or even when refined
sugar began to be traded . I will certainly certainly read up on that . *Thanks *. We may discover the origin of the first 'icing' that was used .


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

@ *Vipond 33 *. I salute you , that is hilarious ! genius funny . lol LOL !


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

you guy are a mess LOL,


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

*@ Rosebudjim*

*" When you can snatch this wireless mouse from my hand , it will be time for you to go, Grasshopper "*


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Aah! KUNG FU!
That reminds of my Dad and one of his all time bad Dad Jokes…

Remember how everytime the show started and Grasshopper swept the leaves into the wind, then meditated a bit and then used his forearms to lift up the cauldron full of hot coals?

He'd go

"Bloody 'ell! who left that barbecue there?"

Thanks for the memory


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

That was a fun show to parody , for sure . rosebudjim said ,on another thread ,that he was coming back as a grasshopper , and that's what brought it to mind .


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

moment - If I could, I would delete my thread.

grasshopper


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Just go with it Jim…


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok , Let me see if I got this right .

In order to be deleted , I've got to be crazy .

and I must be crazy to keep posting .

But if I ask to be deleted

then that means I'm not crazy anymore

and I have to keep posting .


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

moment - LOL ! ! ! Love it.
aka grasshopper


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Going back to future technology, I saw this and thought it was that good I'd have to 'share' the video.






Not sure how you'd get a sheet of plywood on the back though.


----------



## bunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

Moment,

The robot featured on the Nova Now clip is a replicant of Philip K. Dick. One wonders if it will ever be able to write the robot equivalent of "Do Androids Dream of Electric Sheep"...


----------

